# Piebald



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

1-01-11 Great last day of the season.

Decided to give Fort AP Hill one more try for the season closer. The hunting hasn't been that great for me there this year (on the base) but you gotta hunt on the last day.

I killed a doe around noon and was dragging her out when I saw movement down a lane in a pine cut-over. At first I thought that it was multiple flags from deer running away. I slipped off my stand and dropped my dragging rope while kneeling down. I crawled to the nearest tree for a good rest and saw what I thought was a white plastic bag blowing around in the wind. As soon as I got the scope up my heart skipped a beat......piebald....heading right to me! When it hit a small dip I lost sight of it and took the opportunity to stabilize my rest better and check shooting lanes. He came up the hill right to me and I was debating whether to shoot him or not but when he turned broadside at 30 yards the debate was over. He was a button buck and not that large, but shooting a piebald is a once in a lifetime opportunity so I'm happy to have harvested one.

The biologist that checked the deer said that he had not heard about this deer nor had anyone else at the check station.

Now to find the money for a mount. I would just tan the hide, but the ears are pretty unique and would look great on a mount. 






























Mitch


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Pretty deer*

Did you see many turkeys this year? I plan to Turkey hunt there this spring.
Hunting at Quantico was rough too,only got one buck before wife got sick and ended season. Congadulations!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice piebald there my friend, a little on the smallish side but what the heck..last day and all. And killed it while dragging out another one you killed too, you're my new hero. Several years ago..on the last day also I had a chance to kill a piebald.... made a nice rug yes it did.Every time people would come over I'd tell them it was the biggest rabbit I killed.


----------

